# Is there a B2B Direct to Garment service?



## kkddrpg (Dec 9, 2007)

I have search and search and read and read and I cannot for the life of me find a direct to garment b2b company it would be nice if they could ship the product for me without including any of their marketing. 

Its really about getting shirts for around 10 dollars each give or take 3 dollars I found a guy here that will do shirts for me 12 dollars on a DTG but he wants 10 dollars set up each time which makes it worthless. 

I have a site and I don't want to have inventory on hand quite yet I just want to be able to send order by order over to them have them printed and shipped.

Any help would be appreciated. Even if its a link to another thread.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are many, several post here pretty regularly. Here's one: Fusion Logistics Group - Professional Wholesale Printing & Fulfillment Services!

They won the best DTG print trophy in a contest this forum had a few months back.


----------



## threadmasters (Mar 2, 2011)

colorado timberline.com


----------



## winger (Aug 12, 2008)

I found a company in Wisconsin and Minnesota that do DTG for other printers and got a virus on my computer and can 't find them now but I know that's where they were from. If you find them let me know. They both did DTG on black & white shirts with a 1 pc minimum and no setup charge.


----------

